# Seiko strap suggestions



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I really like my Seiko 6309-7290 it is the first watch that started my interest in collecting I bought it two years ago , it is currently on a learher nato strap but it makes the watch bulky and doesnt really fit my wrist well so therefore not getting much wear .

My question is do I buy a ss bracelet or leather strap ?

If leather what style do members suggest I go for ??

Thanks in advance for any info , John


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

has to be SS IMO it would set it off nicely i think


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

This may sound like a silly question Bruce but if I get a ss bracelet do I get straight edge or curved ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> This may sound like a silly question Bruce but if I get a ss bracelet do I get straight edge or curved ?


 curved end links, they are expensive though, for a Seiko one anyway :yes:

i assume 22mm


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yup its 22mm , If I get SS I will probably get a non branded one


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

As Bruce states the ss with curved are expensive but as a option a black rally strap with red stiching may complement the black and red bezel insert

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Rally-smooth-leather-watch-strap-red-orange-stitch-20-22-and-24mm-/221774170192?var=520621501139&hash=item33a2c54850:m:mL2mvB_5eMBxBeToaYavHrw


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Yup its 22mm , If I get SS I will probably get a non branded one


 i got a Seiko 5 one quite cheap, the endlinks just need to be bent slightly to accommodate the thicker case


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I like the idea of the Red Black combination and I have never owned a rally style strap



Bruce said:


> i got a Seiko 5 one quite cheap, the endlinks just need to be bent slightly to accommodate the thicker case


 If i decide bracelet I will get in touch Bruce .

I got two weeks to decide anyway as thats next payday :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

If it's one you wear all the time, get a good quality SS, cheap ones are cheap for a reason.
Or if you are into the leather option, my 007 looked great on one of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hirsch-LIBERTY-Natural-Leather-Vintage-Look-Watch-Strap-and-Buckle-in-GOLD-BROWN-/391144792259?var=&hash=item5b120be0c3:m:mIFKySTHHLzM-SYqtQVqIaw


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

If I were Davey P I would say put it on a rubber strap. (Mostly likely blue)

If I were RWP I would say put it on an orange rubber strap.

Since I'm neither I say stainless, but mesh.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201381389794?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=500573487876&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> If I were Davey P I would say put it on a rubber strap. (Mostly likely blue)


 Nope, a plain black rubber strap is the correct answer here. You're welcome :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Nope, a plain black rubber strap is the correct answer here. You're welcome :biggrin:


 I was close.... Blue is the new black :thumbsup:


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

I bought a cheap generic, curved end link oyster bracelet on my 007, looked great, but I'd at least get a genuine Seiko bracelet, I'm sure they cost about £25. I regret getting a cheapy, should have just bought the real thing. I'm mostly straps but I think a bracelet would make your watch pop.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Quick update bry1975 kindly sent me a few straps to try out one was leather and really chunky but unfortunately wasnt long enough . One that I have gone for is a silicon/rubber rally style , chunky yet lightweight and one on the wrist is lovely and comfy . Thanks Bry for your help


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

something like this...

http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p19540h770s2045-Watch-strap-18-22mm-.html


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Quick update bry1975 kindly sent me a few straps to try out one was leather and really chunky but unfortunately wasnt long enough . One that I have gone for is a silicon/rubber rally style , chunky yet lightweight and one on the wrist is lovely and comfy . Thanks Bry for your help


 I really like that strap, can you get it with red stitching and how much was it?

russ


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Tdz840 said:


> I really like that strap, can you get it with red stitching and how much was it?
> 
> russ


 Hi Russ I bought the strap from a fellow member @bry1975 I am sure he will pop on here and reply to your questions


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks, appreaciate the reply!

Russ


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

maybe you can have a look in this link : https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/collections/hirsch-leonardo-curved-ended-watch-straps

that link is posted in another thread.


----------

